# Skull Corpsing Tutorial



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

​
Our Skull Corpsing tutorial is now available on the Vex FX Blog. This tutorial covers a basic liquid latex corpsing technique that has been in use on film/horror props for decades.

Please post any questions or comments, and happy building!

http://www.vexfx.com/blog/2012/03/skull-corpsing-tutorial/


----------

